# What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITTED)



## Blake Bowden (Jan 15, 2010)

What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITTED)


----------



## dhouseholder (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*

To be honest, just a dark themed skin would be great. I miss the old one. Otherwise, things are great here!


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*

I think the percentage is a bit screwed up or else we let an aggie do the math because 3 x 50 does not equal 100% last time I checked.


----------



## JTM (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*

it's 3 voters, 3 of them put that choice.  it's not out of total votes (aka, one member making more than 1 vote)


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*



JTM said:


> it's 3 voters, 3 of them put that choice.  it's not out of total votes (aka, one member making more than 1 vote)


 
*prods JTM again. 

I guess I should have included the smiley face.:lol::2:.  I can change Aggie to blond if it helps


----------



## PastMaster (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*



HKTidwell said:


> I think the percentage is a bit screwed up *or else we let an aggie do the math* because 3 x 50 does not equal 100% last time I checked.



I'm in a position to have your supply of 1015 Onions withdrawn, don't mess with an Agigie..er Agigggee....screw it, you get the point!


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*



PastMaster said:


> I'm in a position to have your supply of 1015 Onions withdrawn, don't mess with an Agigie..er Agigggee....screw it, you get the point!


 


LOL  I hate onions.  I mean who spends that much money researching and developing a root.:47::14:


----------



## PastMaster (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re:*

I'm thinking you did with your tax dollars lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re:*



pastmaster said:


> i'm thinking you did with your tax dollars lol
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


 
douh!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*

Keg beer  :beer:


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*

What happened to my "beer smiley"? :-(


----------



## JTM (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*

Oh holy moly blake feature missing: My beer smiley.


----------



## JTM (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*

Poll closed.  We'll make another one when we look for more feedback.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: What features would you like to see at Masons of Texas? (MULTIPLE CHOICES PERMITT*



JTM said:


> Poll closed. We'll make another one when we look for more feedback.



Thread Closed, Topic Older than Moses!

If you would like to start another discussion pertaining to the same subject matter, please feel free to do so.


----------

